# Davis and East Bay people....



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm looking to ride from Davis or SAC to Pleasant Hill or Walnut Creek BART, riding BART to Amtrak and home, via the Delta and Mt. Diablo.

so I have some route questions. We ride in the Delta often but I'm looking to connect a few routes.....any help or steering towards on-line route sheets would be wonderful.

1. Looking for a safe route as we meander from Davis through the Delta to cross the Bay and continue towards Mt. Diablo. Specifically how to safely cross the bay near Rio Vista etc to continue towards Mt. Diablo.

2. Also looking for a safe route to Diablo from our crossing above.

3. ....and a route to Pleasant Hill or Walnut Creek BART from Diablo SP. We've ridden Devil Mt. Double to we're familiar with this area but I don't know how to connect to BART.

Thanks...Basically we're looking to go from SAC or Davis to Mt. Diablo via the Delta, then to BART.


----------



## joanright (Aug 30, 2007)

For #3, to get from Diablo to Pleasant Hill Bart, follow the route sheet used by the Oakland Yellowjackets. Look under Mt Diablo:

http://www.oaklandyellowjackets.org/members-area/routesheets.html


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*Alternative routing*

First off the best tool i can suggest you check out are the solano & contra costa county bike route maps. 

http://www.sta.dst.ca.us/pdfs/BikeLinks Map/STA BikeLinks Map 2009.pdf

http://www.ccta.net/assets/documents/Bike~and~Ped/Existing_ProposedCountywideNetwork.pdf



Instead of attempting SR 160 through rio vista and over the antioch bridge you can now cross the susium bay via the new martinez-benicia bike path. In order to get to the path you will need to cross grizzly flats and ride the frontal roads from fairfleld to benicia. Once in martinez you can ride alhambra blvd. towards pacheco and pick up the iron horse trail which will take you into pleasant hill/walnut creek and very near BART.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

RedRex said:


> 3. ....and a route to Pleasant Hill or Walnut Creek BART from Diablo SP. We've ridden Devil Mt. Double to we're familiar with this area but I don't know how to connect to BART.


Down the mountain on the Northgate Rd side, left on Oak Grove, right on Valley Vista, left on the path right before the golf course. This takes you under Ygnacio Valley, then left turn onto the Contra Cost Canal trail and a right on to the Iron Horse trail which drops you off at P Hill BART. Watch out for idiots on the path.

Edit: Actually you would be fine to stay on Oak Grove, cross Ygnacio then hop on the path by taking a "left" where the crosswalk and signal are on Oak Grove. Plenty of shoulder on Oak Grove and much more direct.


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there,

First post on the forum 

I just did this ride this past Saturday (yes during the wind storm of the century :mad2: )


http://connect.garmin.com/activity/19758726

I went from Carmichael (East of Sacramento) through Davis and all the way to Orinda BART.

The only thing I would change on the route would be:

1) When I turned Left onto Green Valley Road from Westamerica Drive in Fairfield/Cordelia, I would have just stayed on Green Valley Road (turns into Lopes Rd) and gone over the I-80 that way, instead of going down this really crappy "bike path" that parallels I-80 and spits me out on SR 12 and Red Top Road.


2) Once you get through Martinez you could do a bunch of things, maybe turn left onto Taylor Blvd from Alhambra Ave/Pleasant Hill Rd and get onto the Iron Horse Trail to take you to the Pleasant Hill or Walnut Creek BART stations or follow the advice of previous post on how to get to Mt Diablo SP.

Hope it helps :thumbsup:


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

iRoNeTiK said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First post on the forum
> 
> ...



I might suggest that you can catch Amtrak in Martinez, and just forget about BART all together. Once you come down the Mountain it's simply a matter of getting over to Pleasant Hill Rd which turns into Alhambra which goes North all the way to Martinez, where you end up about a block and a half away from the train station.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the route.....we're really hoping to go up and down Diablo. Devil Mountain Double just around the corner....


----------

